# Feeding Buenos Aires Tetras and Zebra Danios



## CindyRae (May 11, 2011)

I'm returning to fish keeping after a long hiatus, with the exception of a lone Buenos Aires tetra in a 10 gallon.

I've been feeding the one tetra ("Grandpa") once a week (sometimes once every two weeks). That's in conflict with almost everything I've been reading about feeding fish, but... 

He's over seven years old and has survived a 29-gallon tank failure, a move out of state, and algae attacks.

Now that the 29-gallon is back up with six zebra danios, with new tetra and "Grandpa" coming soon, do I need to increase the feeding frequency to every day? That seems a little much.


Thanks for the help,

Cindy Rae


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

You can do it every other day.


----------

